# Happy holidays



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Finally got my xmas pics taken today and it amazingly didnt take that many shots. i think mr brown made the Ps stay still!

[attachment=44866:card3sm.jpg]


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

That is the cutest picture I have ever seen!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

WoW Jaimie,I see you still get the best pics! Beautiful! So happy for you and your new additions to the family.You so deserve to be happy !


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What beautiful babies and Miss Petula looks amazing. I don't know how you do it getting that many furkids to pose like you do. I just love Mr. Cooter Brown the Bassett Hound he looks like he's saying can we get this over with.  :wub:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Adorable! Mr. Brown looks thrilled to be there among the P's.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

The Ps and Mr. C are adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Great photo!!!! :two thumbs up:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Jamie, that is the best pic EVER!!!!! That is soooooo good!!!! That puts me in the Christmas spirit!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, wow! I do believe Mr. C. Brown stole the show this year!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*WOW!!!! what a gorgeous picture. 
:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

you have little professional models there, I see that straight away, just look at those little expressions. awhhhh ...adorable!*


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that looks wonderful -- soooo cute - I have to do mine today and trying to figure out what to do this year -ughh running out of time


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

That's just adorable :wub: How in the heck do you do it?

Rita


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's a very cute card, Jaimie! The P's and Mr. C look great.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, if that isn't just the most adorable Christmas card!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

YOU TAKE THE BEST PICS.LOVE THIS ONE :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww...... :wub: I love your card.  Mr Brown must have told them "You better straighten up because I do not want to be here long!!!" lol. I think you need to start including him in your shoots of the P's. He is your secret weapon to them cooperating, lol. 

I do love your photography. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}}


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww :wub: :wub: That is absolutely perfect. Just precious.

Happy Holidays to you and the gang


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Jaimie - that is a darling card!!! They all look adorable!!! :wub: 

How did you do it!!! Five dogs is a lot of dogs to have sit for a photo. 

What special treats were you holding??? LOL! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: WOWOOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! How terrific is THAT! I love itttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

you are amazing.. how you get five fluffs to cooperate and look at the camera is beyond belief! great xmas picture! they all look great


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 7 2008, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684769


> Oh, wow! I do believe Mr. C. Brown stole the show this year![/B]


i wish my daughter could see photo ,has a little basset puppy too :wub:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW!! Great picture!! They all look so cute!! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's a great xmas photo. :aktion033: Perfect. I can't even get a good photo of 2, & you got all 5. I'm impressed.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

its MARVELOUS!!!!! Mr. Brown looks sooo cute!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Jaimie, what a cute picture! :wub2: I see the four Maltese stockings in the background and I'm curious if Cooter Brown is blocking the Basset Hound stocking or if it's a different stocking? :huh:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

FABULOUS :wub: :wub: - that picture is enough to put anyone in the holiday spirit  . Sarah


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Jaimie! Freakin' awesome!!!!! Wow!! I'm not worthy!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Jaimie, that is just too cute! All of them looking forward and everything! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's a perfect Christmas card! They all look great. 
I can't believe how much Cooter has grown.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

You're a GENIUS! But, then, you do have great material to work with!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Dec 7 2008, 12:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684747


> Finally got my xmas pics taken today and it amazingly didnt take that many shots. i think mr brown made the Ps stay still!
> 
> [attachment=44866:card3sm.jpg][/B]



Your Christmas card is just perfect, Jaimie!!!

They all look adorable!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

that is such a great picture! love your fluffs


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

That should be published - Mr .Cooter Brown just makes that whole scene click .. awww


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome picture!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I love it! I'm also curious about the other stocking LOL!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thank u all..yes the other stocking is a basset hound one....


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

WOW!!! That's a great picture. The pups looks so nice :wub: I love the stockings.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Your card is perfect , Jamie! They all look angelic :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: But seriously... did
you slip them a little valium or something???


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awwww Jaimie soooooooooo darling! You did a great job once again. All of the doggies look so cute. Even Mr C.

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, that is sooo sweet!! :wub: Great job, Jaimie!!

That's an awesome photo, and I love their stockings. :biggrin:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 7 2008, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685071


> Your card is perfect , Jamie! They all look angelic :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: But seriously... did
> you slip them a little valium or something???[/B]



haha no and it only took a few shots...i think mr brown made them scared to move. i wish pixel was sitting up though but its the best of the bunch


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a great pic! They all look adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Quincy was asleep in with Daddy so Naddie decided to 'help' mom with the decorating.... by nicely flopping herself smack dab in the middle of the silk poinsettias I had pulled out of the box LOL 

[attachment=44888:IMG_0793.JPG]

[attachment=44889:IMG_0800.JPG]

[attachment=44890:IMG_0820.JPG]

[attachment=44891:IMG_0825.JPG]


----------



## jacknjill526 (Aug 11, 2008)

you pets are so beautiful!! they look like angels :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a great shot, Jaimie. I always love how Parker sits so tall and regal. He's king
of the world! LOL Just adorable!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wonderful picture jaimie. but i don't really expect anything else from you.  

your super cute gang looks so very well behaved. B) 

happy holidays, to you and yours jaimie. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Dec 7 2008, 12:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684747


> Finally got my xmas pics taken today and it amazingly didnt take that many shots. i think mr brown made the Ps stay still!
> 
> [attachment=44866:card3sm.jpg][/B]



Dr. Jamie.. your photography always blows me away! Beautiful just beautiful!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

sooo dang cute!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Aww, look at those beautiful little faces. Parker is sitting up there so proud and cute. Love Cooter Brown in it too. Ha! So cute. Merry Christmas to you and all your beauties, Dr. Jaimie.
Elaine & Dixie


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh how adorable...I LOVE that photo...its GORGEOUS.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

they are adoreable!!!1


QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Dec 7 2008, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684799


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww...... :wub: I love your card.  Mr Brown must have told them "You better straighten up because I do not want to be here long!!!" lol. I think you need to start including him in your shoots of the P's. He is your secret weapon to them cooperating, lol.
> 
> I do love your photography. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}}[/B]


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, you must share your secret with all of us here at SM. :tender: I tried taking holiday pictures of Prince, and he would not cooperate. I had him groomed, dressed him up, and he would look away from the camera and not sit still. Now, you managed to have 5 pups sit still and the picture is truly baeutiful.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful picture !


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - what a cute photo! I do believe Mr. Brown made them all behave quite well!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw C'mon!! Are you telling me with all FIVE, you didn't have to photoshop even one of them in??? :w00t: And it didn't take too many shots??? :w00t: :w00t: 

Sheesh...like Heidi said, I'm not worthy! :forgive me: 

I'm still trying to get a good one of my TWO together...note the OLD siggy! :HistericalSmiley: 

Jaimie, that is one fantastic picture. Adorable, sweet, cute with that something special to make you chuckle...all wrapped up in one perfect shot. :thmbup:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: :wub: Jaimie, they are absolutely ADORABLE!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Jaime, you are quite the photographer, but you have beautiful models. Love the picture, and thank you for the holiday wishes. Happy holidays to you, too. Thanks for sharing your adorable group!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

That is an awesome shot! I am curious though about the stocking behind Mr. C's head? Is it a basset or another maltese?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

That came out great, Jaimie!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... just adorable!! I love it Jaimie... GREAT JOB!! :chili:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute, cute, cute! You are so very talented. Now how about a pic of those who signed the card but weren't in the previous pic????

Have a very merry Christmas, Jaimie. We appreciate all you do for us!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a great picture, they all look so adorable :wub: :wub: Way to go Mr. Brown for keeping the P's in line :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

If only I could get one maltese to pose that nicely for the camera. I don't know what secret treats you have in your pocket but your card is beautiful and I am very envious!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Dec 8 2008, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685830


> :wub: :wub: Jaimie, they are absolutely ADORABLE!!! :wub: :wub:[/B]



I have to comment! I love your picture of the S's. Their 'room' is soo cute and the photo is just precious. I showed my husband and it made him smile to see them in their little beds with their little tree. Just darling.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jaimie you amaze me...........how do you get 4 P's and a Cooter Brown to all pay attention at once? Great job! Love the photo... :wub:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Absolutely adorable picture!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Jamie Its adoreable!!!

QUOTE (Zoe and Bella's mom @ Dec 12 2008, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688067


> Absolutely adorable picture!
> 
> ginny & zoe & bella[/B]


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Dec 7 2008, 12:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684747


> Finally got my xmas pics taken today and it amazingly didnt take that many shots. i think mr brown made the Ps stay still!
> 
> [attachment=44866:card3sm.jpg][/B]


*Awww Jaimie they look adorable. 


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage




*


----------

